
Show HN: Mowned 4.0 – create cellphones timelines, mobile stats, phone history - zergione
https://mowned.com/
======
Nextgrid
Your website isn't GDPR compliant. Analytics tracking should be opt-in. Yours
is not only enabled by default but doesn't seem to provide a way to opt-out.

~~~
zergione
I will add toggles for analytics and other 3rd-party services (hopefully) in
the next few days.

Thanks for pointing out

